# HGH when mixed how long does it last?



## James07977 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm about to purchase some Gentropin and it comes in 10iu amps and i want to take 2iu a day. When it's mixed with the water how long does it last and i persume when it arrives i've got to put it all straight in the fridge?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes, keep it in the fridge, if you mix it with bacteriostatic water it will be good for over a week, I have had mine mixed for a few weeks before, but this was not intentional.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

Nytol, you'll prob know this one, is there a particular length of time that it can be left out of the fridge mixed, as obviously when mixing and injecting it maybe left out for a few mins, is there a specific max time?

and also before its been mixed and in powder form how long would you you say its safe for it be left out of a fridge? ie for traveling purposes etc


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know the chineese stuff suggests it is ok up to about 30 days room temp, but that is not hot weather.

I was also told by another dude that was one of the main distributors in mexico that if it does not mix easily then it is going bad.

My humatrope and saizan mixed with the first little bit of bac water, but the chineese stuff mixes very hard, which I find strange as it gave me the most sides.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Ellis said:


> Nytol, you'll prob know this one, is there a particular length of time that it can be left out of the fridge mixed, as obviously when mixing and injecting it maybe left out for a few mins, is there a specific max time?
> 
> and also before its been mixed and in powder form how long would you you say its safe for it be left out of a fridge? ie for traveling purposes etc


I don't think there is any 100% agreed time, but it is not as fragile as some think.

I always keep all mine in the fridge mixed or not (as I have room and there is no reason not to), but I know guys who keep the unmixed in the cupboard, and I am sure that before it reaches us it is not refrigerated all the time.

I would say mixed it would be OK for days.

Unmixed probably much longer, weeks/months probably.

There would certainly be no issue in mixing it, putting it in pins then taking it with you to shoot post WO, as this it was I do.

Hack, I have used the same Chinese GH as you and found it no problem to mix at all.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

cheers nytol, one of the things i did wonder about was mixing and taking to the gym, ill give it a go then.


----------



## Garyfatnacks (Dec 21, 2011)

Oryt, iv just bought some somatropin and it came already mixed, all 100iu and i got told it would last longer this way when i thought it would only last days or weeks. how long will this actually last ? feel like iv been robbed!


----------

